# An Eminem Song For Each MBTI Type



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## krimzon (Apr 6, 2013)

istj- toy soldier [very loosely]


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

OMG Awesome Thread. Eminem ftw<3

INFJ - Beautiful
INTJ - Mosh (intellectual song about politics, standing up to the system)
INTP - Rap God (most robotic sound, a stream of consciousness with lots of fucking words, very Ti)
INFP - Spacebound or any of his really sad expressive songs

ISFJ - Mockingbird (always worrying about providing for the family and caring for others)
ISFP - Purple Pills (hippies, free spirits, probably take psychedelics and make art and shit)

ESFP - White Trash Party 
ENFP - Hello 
ENFJ - When I'm Gone ("Have you ever loved someone so much, you'd give an arm for?" The altruistic helpers).


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

The Real Slim Shady seems more ESTP. In fact, most of Eminems songs are very Se/ti. However, Marshall Mathers himself is an ISFP.


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> However, Marshall Mathers himself is an ISFP.


Ah, ignore this post. I was making an argument as to why he was an intuitive and a judger but I looked into why Eminem is an ISFP and it definitely makes sense based on the functions.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Actually, if we're on that topic I think Marshall is an INFP.
Fi: Ruined idealist, very emotional songs such as Not Afraid, Legacy and Stronger Than I Was
Ne: Hilarious and random, songs such as Without Me and The Real Slim Shady
Si: He often talks about his past in songs like Mockingbird and Cleaning out my Closet, surprisingly nostalgic
Te: Weakly developed


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> INFJ: The Monster


*thumbs-up of approval*



LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> ISTJ: I can't think of one…


Not Afraid?
Wait, I saw that you put it for INFP… Well, they use the same functions, so there you go! XD


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

zenithx said:


> Ah, ignore this post. I was making an argument as to why he was an intuitive and a judger but I looked into why Eminem is an ISFP and it definitely makes sense based on the functions.


It's okay lol


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> ISFP: Stan


that was a low blow


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, _Lose Yourself_ has SJ work ethic and family loyalty written allll over it.


I'd nominate _Rabbit Run_ for ISTJ.


----------



## wolvent42 (Jun 17, 2013)

There is some good guesses here. Em is actually an *INTJ 5*. It is clear he is a Fi-Te user, They are both in the middle of the MBTI stack for INTJ's, so they can seem very Fi sometimes. Now to figure out Em's perception functions. This is Ni-Se for two reasons, he has a classic Ni-dom stare, and dresses with Se taste. We also know he is an introvert.

*Ni:* in this scene from not afraid, his Ni looks deeply out into space, eyes slow moving from Ni to Se. Compare this with a Ne-Si user who's eyes shift more rapidly, and appear more gentle. The piercing Se stare is also apparent in most of his photos. The way he looks outwards, is EXACTLY how a Ni-dom stares into space. His lyrics are also very DEEP and CRYPTIC from Ni.







*Te:* Incredibly fast lyrics, Ti users umm too much.
Here you see the Te logic expressed in a hand gesture. The Ni is filtering down the Se gaze here. 







*Fi: *
Em's Fi is very 'warm' here.







Here Fi is expressed through Te. Notice the Fi seriousness. 







*Se:* Extroverted sensing dress style. Notice that cheeky Se penetrative stare. 








Overall, Em is an amazing performer, and we should all hope he finds his happiness.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> The title's pretty self-explanatory
> I know I'll probably get few or no replies, but I just kinda wanted to show you guys:
> 
> ENTP: The Real Slim Shady
> ...


why ENFP for we made you? and why ENFJ for mockingbird?

awesome thread idea btw


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> why ENFP for we made you? and why ENFJ for mockingbird?
> 
> awesome thread idea btw


I don't know. It's very Ne and its good-natured (mostly) humour seems Ne. It could be ENTP


----------



## codydraco (Mar 5, 2014)

I love Legacy and Spacebound. :kitteh:


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> The title's pretty self-explanatory
> I know I'll probably get few or no replies, but I just kinda wanted to show you guys:
> 
> ENTP: The Real Slim Shady
> ...


Switch the ones for ESTP and ENTP and we got a deal......


----------



## EonsInTheNight (Oct 26, 2014)

Artisans:
_ISFP_: *Sing for the Momemt*
because it puts an emphasis on the importance music has for certain people

_ESFP_: *Berzerk*
maybe his most pure fun song

_ISTP_: *Marshall Matters*
pissed of and wanting confrontation

_ESTP_: *You Don't Know* 
you fuck with one of us, you fuck with all of us ESTP group mentality

Rationals
_INTP_: *Rap God*
most Ti sounding of his songs I know, he even makes a nerdy reference to comic books in it

_ENTP_: *The Real Slim Shady* 
le troll

_INTJ_: *Cold Wind Blows*
cause INTJ are cold man

_ENTJ_: *Survival*
survival of the fittest, ENTJ crushes you

Guardians:
_ISTJ:_ *Till I Collapse*
because ISTJ continue on and on and on

_ESTJ_: *Kim
* sorry ESTJs, but when you start making a violent verbal scene no one can compete

_ISFJ_: *Mockingbird*
loving and protective of his little girl

_ESFJ_: *When I'm Gone*
ESFJ importance on family

Idealists:
_INFP_: *Beautiful Kind of Pain*
hurt Fi but than finding strength in the same emotions

_ENFP:_ *Without Me*
I think this is how ENFP feel they are precious to the world

_INFJ_: *Beautiful *
INFJ giving counseling to those who don't believe in themselves

_ENFJ_: *Not Afraid*
ENFJ motivational speaker, the song even sound very enfj: popular but determined


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

ExTJ: Till I Collapse



LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> ISFP: Stan


lol


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Slightly emo for an ENTJ, by Eminem is so introverted that none will really fit, exactly. ENTJs are not all about bravado and winning. We usually have very good reasons for doing the things we do, but we are often labelled the bad guy. So I suppose these songs have more to do with the darkness that behind the drive, the Fi struggle.

Eminem - When I'm Gone






We put our money where our mouth is. How do you know you are loved by an ENTJ? They sacrifice for you. Sure, the success and the exterior elegance is nice and tidy. But the price of resilience is inner turmoil. Something we will/would struggle to the grave with if it meant carrying it for the people we care about. And the thing we would truly only wish for our loved ones is strength if and when we are gone. Without us, the best thing you could do for our memory, is to live on, independently.

Eminem - Cleanin Out My Closet






ENTJs don't put up with shit. We routinely evaluate the benefits of the relationship around us. We can move on from heartache pretty quickly. Often, we drop them like a sack of potatoes, but if you backstab or try to do something you don't deserve after we've washed our hands of you? You'd bet we'll be retaliating. There's a reason why so many ENTJs type as 8s on the enneagram too. It stems from anger. This song probably best describes the state an underdeveloped ENTJ is in when they are angry.

Eminem - Love the Way You Lie






We are not steel walls. Our partner, family, kids, are usually our weakness. When ENTJs are vulnerable, it can be a very ugly thing. Violence is not uncommon in relationships, unfortunately, especially in unhealthy ones. This really resonated with me because during year 2 - 6 of our relationship, that's what it looked like a lot. Down to the part where he punches a hole in the wall beside her head. DH recalled after that fight, that I didn't even flinch (which he had expected). It wasn't until year 7 - 10 that we learned how to fight/communicate fairly and reasonably.

Eminem - Not Afraid




^ When we come out of that dark place, we have a drive to reach out to others and to let them know they are not alone in their journey. What we lacked in our lives (usually a guiding light of sorts) we wished to provide for those who need it. It's tough love. You cut the crap, pick yourself up, and answer to your responsibilities.


I would say that an ENTJ could be any one of these. I love Eminem and all his songs.


----------



## EonsInTheNight (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol about people thinking he's NTJ, dude's chill as fuck in interviews, there seems to be this misconception that P types can't be hard-working or determined, yeah they may not be involved most of the time, but that's because they're more selective in what they enjoy doing.
Also, he may have clever word-play, but he excells in very descriptive lyrics that make you believe you're there when he tells the story, and is so not really interested in abstractions [like he said he's smart but not book-smart]. 
I really don't intend to change this trade in another "what's Eminem type", but I find that people who think he's INTJ are either romanticize his smartness or confuse passionate drive with being a Te and Ni user. 
Don't suggest types in this tread, stick with songs, and I won't suggest you're wrong either.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

He is usually listed back and forth as ISXP or occasionally ENTP for his alter ego. 

The big debate is whether he is Fe/Fi

I think he is ISTP but I sound biased. I think alot of his more disgruntle early stuff that some people take as Fi is really inferior Fe that was immature and dealing with ptsd. Anyways either way I sound biased but I would think it even if I did not have myself typed as same.


----------

